# New To Site



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone Im New To The Site ,just To Hi And Excited To Start Building A Small Breeding Loft And Get Back In The Sport After 9 Years Off,ill Post Some Pictures When Is Done ,a Lot Of Good Stuff On This Site Keep It Up.thank You Angel


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk, Angel! Nice to have you back with pigeons. When you have time, you might want to share how you got started in pigeons
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/your-handle-and-how-you-got-started-12437.html.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk angel1966!


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

*angel1966*

i had pigeons since i was 8 yrs old,i started racing in 1994 in miami fl until 1999 when i got divorced after that i kept breeding and let other fliers fly by birds,they did good with youngsters out of two of my pairs,i moved from miami in 05 i gave my breeders to a friend,i allways kept receiving the pigeon digest so it was allways in my mind to start again and i think is time,for now im just going to be breeding and sending them to friends and local races,not too long ago i found this site and is great to read about other fanciers and what they are doing great site thanks for the wellcome hope to send pictures soon angel


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome Talk angel1966.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Angel1966,
Welcome What kind of pij'z will u have and be breeding?How goes building the new loft?..I'm new to all this, hope to learn much. Thanks, and welcome again  Peace.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

angel1966 said:


> i had pigeons since i was 8 yrs old,i started racing in 1994 in miami fl until 1999 when i got divorced after that i kept breeding and let other fliers fly by birds,they did good with youngsters out of two of my pairs,i moved from miami in 05 i gave my breeders to a friend,i allways kept receiving the pigeon digest so it was allways in my mind to start again and i think is time,for now im just going to be breeding and sending them to friends and local races,not too long ago i found this site and is great to read about other fanciers and what they are doing great site thanks for the wellcome hope to send pictures soon angel


That sounds like alot of fun, having all that baby bird fun, but not getting too deep in the racing world politics!....lol.. pics are great when you can!


----------

